# Rod rating, lure and sinker weights



## cubeconvict (Oct 29, 2018)

So, my Ugly Stik salmon/steelhead rod is recommended for "3/8 to 3/4 oz lure" and yet I see people recommending sinkers much larger than that. Are the rods that people are using actually rated for the 2 and 3 oz weights I see recommended for some rigs? I don't feel like I ever even see rods rated that high. For example, people often recommend the Lamiglas X11, but it isn't rated for over an ounce until you get to Heavy and Extra Heavy, but people often recommend Medium. What am I missing? Why is this so confusing? How much weight can I actually use on my rod?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

My biggest rod is a 13’ cast pro rated for 8-12oz. Yes there are rods rated that high and people use them.


----------



## cubeconvict (Oct 29, 2018)

So what amount of weight can I actually use if I want to do some kind of drop-shot rig?


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't intend to sound like a jerk but stop looking at freshwater rods. And i'm assuming you are up north somewhere inland, your not going to see saltwater stuff in that area. My heaver is rated for 8 to 20 oz. Had it made in the OBX. Where i'm at you can't even think about getting off the shelf rated much more than 1 to 2 oz. Everything i get for the salt either is bought when i am there or ordered online. Spent my whole life fishing freshwater and got hooked on salt about 4 or 5 years ago. It takes a lot of learning to make the switch. Also i have a rod meant for musky fishing rated for 1 to 4 and i was casting 4 oz bucktails for cobia and broke the tip off. I was with in the range but i don't think it like the way i was fishing it.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Where are you fishing? What are you targeting?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> I don't intend to sound like a jerk but stop looking at freshwater rods. And i'm assuming you are up north somewhere inland, your not going to see saltwater stuff in that area. My heaver is rated for 8 to 20 oz. Had it made in the OBX. Where i'm at you can't even think about getting off the shelf rated much more than 1 to 2 oz. Everything i get for the salt either is bought when i am there or ordered online. Spent my whole life fishing freshwater and got hooked on salt about 4 or 5 years ago. It takes a lot of learning to make the switch. Also i have a rod meant for musky fishing rated for 1 to 4 and i was casting 4 oz bucktails for cobia and broke the tip off. I was with in the range but i don't think it like the way i was fishing it.


I've had that same experience when throwing a 4 oz.jig with a rod rated 1-4oz. sometimes a at it's highest rate it's pushing the limits , I'll stop at a little over half the rating ,


----------



## cubeconvict (Oct 29, 2018)

I am on the California central coast and have been fishing mostly surf perch so far. Can y'all recommend a good reference that collects all the info I need for getting started? I've been watching a lot of videos and reading forums, but it isn't easy to put that all together in the big picture.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Best bet find a local tackle shop and start asking questions. I've only fished the west coast once and i know they do things a little different over there. After a quick internet search it sounds like they use 2 to 6 oz sinkers 15 to 30 mono on 9' to 11' rods with reels that can hold 200' to 300' of line and double dropper rigs for surf perch. Pretty standard setup for most of the fishing over this way.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Have you checked out Bloody Decks forum they're more West coast.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

cubeconvict said:


> So what amount of weight can I actually use if I want to do some kind of drop-shot rig?


Most rods cast best in the middle of the recomended weight range. If max distance isn't a goal then around the upper rated limit will work.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> So, my Ugly Stik salmon/steelhead rod is recommended for "3/8 to 3/4 oz lure" and yet I see people recommending sinkers much larger than that. Are the rods that people are using actually rated for the 2 and 3 oz weights I see recommended for some rigs?


One word : Liability

Rod manufacturers fear that word, as do just about anybody manufacturing or reselling a product.....I wouldn't recommend exceeding the ratings on the rod and/or instructions.

Salmon/steelhead rods are great rods for throwing light lures,especially grubs and MirOlures for specks,etc. I had two Shimano 8'6" Clarus rated 1/4-1 oz I absolutely loved,especially for using a light carolina rig with live bait for flounder and reds...first found them in saltwater tackle shops just for those purposes.


----------

